# Grey smoking r33 gtst



## Pepev8 (Jan 11, 2021)

I've got a project r33 gtst what I can't get running well.
It will start and tick over when the plugs are clean but when its reved grey black smoke spills out the back with the odd pop and bang and splutter the more its run the plugs will foul up then it will be to hard to start up again
It has a rising sun stage 1 ecu running 550cc injectors.Standard turbo and larger intercooler
I just need some ideas on where to head next


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

Black smoke is overfuelling generally, I would be looking at the mapping, or MAF sensor


----------



## Pepev8 (Jan 11, 2021)

Ok still going.
I've got a cheap maf from China to try with the same plug
No change what so ever
Then I bought a description perfect maf of ebay for a gtst r33 spec 2
But when it turned up I found the plug is a 3 pin. Mine has 5 pins
He said it might be a modified 200sx or gtr

My shell and loom are spec 1 and the engine and gearbox in the car is spec 2
Can anyone fill in the blanks with whats going on with the plugs


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

It has been a very long time since I did my GTSt but I do seem to recall you could mod the 5 pin MAF to work with the 3 pin plug - but for the life of me I can't remember how. If you do a search on here you should be able to find details.


----------



## Pepev8 (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## Pepev8 (Jan 11, 2021)

Just a little update on my project its in full grey primer and is getting closer to running better ,but far from great
It was smoking like a forest fire at one stage but has settled a bit since I found a o2 sensor missing.
Its not ticking over smooth with hunting and stalling
Can't plug the maf in at all
But I refuse to be beaten 
I'm going to smoke bomb the air intake system shortly 
Drastic maybe but got to find all air leaks


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

What ecu are you using, planning on using? Iirc the link can forgo get use of a maf


----------



## Pepev8 (Jan 11, 2021)

Its a sunrise ecu stage 1
Its running as I've been told, 500cc injectors the ones mapped to the ecu
I feel so close but so far


----------



## Pepev8 (Jan 11, 2021)

Simon can you spell check your last post
It looks like it says something like the ecu can forget the maf is there


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

if you use a LINK ecu you don't need a maf, you can run a speed density sensor instead.


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

I can't find any info on a sunrise ecu, and for older gen skylines I've never really heard of stage 1 either.

You need to understand what the ECU capabilities are, what spec it has been mapped for and go from there. Tbh I would be looking at putting a modern ECU on it and getting a fresh map done.


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

just looked at your first post again and it says it was a rising sun remapped ECU which I expect is a standard ECU fitted with a mappable chip. Rising sun haven't been around for a while now as far as I know but I think they may have morphed into http://www.bellsautoservices.co.uk/ Log into Facebook Richard Bell was the man in charge when it was Rising Sun so they may be able to help you.


----------



## Pepev8 (Jan 11, 2021)

I've got a stage 1 sunrise with the correct injectors mapped to it
Your text is bad..Do you mean the ecu can forget about the maf


----------



## Pepev8 (Jan 11, 2021)

Yes Richard bell is correct
Its my next port of call if I can't sort it


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

The ECU that you have needs a MAF.

if you buy a new ECU such as a LINK (https://dealers.linkecu.com/NGTTX_2) you can run it without a MAF. I hope that is clear.

Early GTSt's had a 5 wire MAF, I think later ones only had 3 or 4 but I am not 100% certain. search GTSt MAF on here there are loads of hits.


----------



## Pepev8 (Jan 11, 2021)

I've moved on a bit
I've cleaned and resolded the maf and I can now plug it in and run the car with it
I've checked the injector harness today and with the ignition on I've taken readings
The positive has 12.25 volts.but the earth is reading around 0.27 volts.
Is this normal,I was expecting 0 volts
Spark plug one plays up the most followed by two which fires a little better 3 4 5 6 are fine
I haven't got the fuel buffer on at the moment,is it worth putting it on as the fuel enters at plug 1 then 2 onwards


----------



## Pepev8 (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## Pepev8 (Jan 11, 2021)

Its now been sprayed just to make it look good and not give up hope
Not a bad job as I did it in my garage


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

good that you have made progress, can’t help you with the fuel buffer or injector harness. Car is looking good


----------



## Pepev8 (Jan 11, 2021)

I'm getting there now
I've changed out the 550cc injectors and changed the rsp ecu that are meant to run in harmony (but dont)
I've now gone back to standard
It ticks over good but smokes when revved
But being able to rev it is still an improvement 
I've also bypassed the intercooler system as it had some leaks
So new system to order then a tune up


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

What colour is the smoke?


----------

